
Coinbase raises $300M Series E round - gyre007
https://blog.coinbase.com/coinbase-raises-series-e-round-of-financing-to-accelerate-the-adoption-of-cryptocurrencies-1ad927463814
======
lbotos
I would _LOVE_ to see the pitch deck they used for this. Is the goal to just
sop up transaction fees across * crypto?

I'm on the "normie" edge of crypto but I haven't seen anything particularly
exciting come out of the space into the mainstream for a while. Some sites
support paying with Crpyto but most "3rd wave crypto" people I know are HODL-
ers and hoping that they made the investment of their lives.

